# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Olie: avocado tegen overgewicht en kanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Olie: avocado tegen overgewicht en kanker 
*
Avocado is bij ons misschien nog niet zo populair, het is wél één van de meest essentiële fruitsoorten voor de instandhouding van onze gezondheid. Avocado past niet alleen in een gezond en evenwichtig dieet, deze vrucht barst ook van allerlei vitaminen, mineralen en andere gezonde voedingsstoffen. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek maakt nu ook duidelijk dat avocado en avocado olie ons verouderingsproces vertraagd en helpt tegen allerlei leeftijdsgebonden aandoeningen. Het is zelfs in staat en de symptomen van kanker te verzachten.

Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat avocado en avocado olie ons verouderingsproces vertragen en ook efficiënt is in het bestrijden van allerlei aandoeningen. Olie van avocado is volgens de onderzoekers een krachtig wapen tegen levensbedreigende aandoeningen als hart- en vaatziekten en zelfs kanker.

*Vergelijkbaar met olijfolie*
De positieve effecten van olijfolie op onze gezondheiud zijn voldoende bekend. Onderzoekers ontdekten dat avocado olie vergelijkbaar is met olijfolie. In mediterrane landen als Spanje, Griekenland en Portugal wordt uitsluitend olijfolie gebruikt bij de bereiding van maaltijden, en daar komen duidelijk veel minder chronische aandoeningen voor dan bij ons. Resultaten van recente studies tonen aan dat olie van avocado's in staat is bepaalde moleculen, verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van allerlei ziektes en onze veroudering, gunstig te beïnvloeden. Avocado's zijn natuurlijke cholesterolverlagers en meteen ook erg belangrijk in de strijd tegen diabetes. Patiënten met een hoog cholesterolgehalte die dagelijks één avocado eten ervaren al vlug verbeteringen. Na amper één week noteerden ze reeds een belangrijke daling van hun cholesterolgehalte.

*Voedingswaarde*
Avocado's zijn oorspronkelijk afkomstig Midden- Amerika en vooral uit Mexico. Als gevolg van zijn groeiende populairiteit zijn nu ook landen als Indonesië, de Filippijnen, Thailand, Viëtnam, Sri Lanka en Brazilië belangrijke leveranciers van de avocado. ﻿

Wanneer je de voedingswaarde van de avocado onder de loupe neemt, wordt al vlug duidelijk waar deze vrucht zijn gezondsheidseffecten vandaan haalt. Avocado bevat belangrijke hoeveelehden vitamine B6, vitamine C, vitamine K en onverzadigde vetten. Deze populaire vrucht is verder rijk aan voedingsvezels, kalium, foliumzuur, koper en belangrijke sporenelementen. Door de aanwezigheid van foliumzuur is avocado belangrijk voor zwangere vrouwen of voor diegenen die borstvoeding geven.

*Gezonde bloeddruk* 
Omdat avocado belangrijke hoeveelheden van het mineraal kalium bevat, zorgt deze vrucht voor een gezonde bloeddruk. Eén kopje avocado olie bevat verder maar liefst 25 procent .../...


*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

